# Sale now agreed on both trikes.



## mrandmrspoves (3 Dec 2020)

I have been asked to help find buyers for these 2 machines that were the pride and joy of an old chap that died last week shortly before his 91st birthday.
Both machines were in use by him until relatively recently!
I have not seen either machine yet but am assured they are in very well cared for condition and I will check them out and get some better photos and details in the next week or so.
They are both in West Norfolk and will need collecting - and cash on collection.
The ICE is a folder, front SA drum brakes, SRAM twist grip gears (at least 8 x 3 might be 9x3) price for this will be £1500 - equipped with flag, mirrors, rack, mudguards.
The Newton looks like a fascinating machine and the gent had it set up on a rollef for Winter fitness - which might be a great idea before getting it out on the road when warmer days return. The bottom price for this is set at £750.
I am just an intermediary hence lack of details so far..... will update soon with better pictures and details. In the meantime, anyone who may have a genuine interest in either machine, please PM me.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2020)

Searching for the upright trike returns custom builds. At a lot more than your asking price.


http://www.roman-road.co.uk/trikes/


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Searching for the upright trike returns custom builds. At a lot more than your asking price.
> 
> 
> http://www.roman-road.co.uk/trikes/


That's the one! - they are so rare that it is hard to value it and my only reference point is one sold on eBay earlier this year for £700. 
I love the look of it and if it wasn't for my knackered shoulders (why I started riding recumbents) I would have bought it.
I think £750 is an absolute bargain - not much money at all for such a unique machine.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2020)

If i was nearer i would like to try it just for the experience such a different design.
How small does the Ice fold up to ? i will google it


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> If i was nearer i would like to try it just for the experience such a different design.
> How small does the Ice fold up to ? i will google it


Yes, I may just have to try it!
The ICE trikes have a very clever design that rotates the rear wheel into a horizontal position when folded. Here's the video.

View: https://youtu.be/_RKscWeMg-s


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2020)

I watched that earlier but alas  it's still just a bit too fiddly ro get out of my storage area without making some BIG alterations


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I watched that earlier but alas  it's still just a bit too fiddly ro get out of my storage area without making some BIG alterations


That's a shame. Mind you, they look great in any living room, dining room, bed room.........


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2020)

That upright trike looks like a scream


----------



## Art watts (4 Dec 2020)

I am interested in purchasing the Ice Trike but cannot find any way of sending you a PM on this site


----------



## Art watts (4 Dec 2020)

Sorry on enlarging one of the images I see the model is a Sprint 2 . I am after a Ice Adventure.


----------



## Kestevan (4 Dec 2020)

Do you know what model the ice trike is, and what's the size of the back wheel?

Any chance of a couple more photos please.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Dec 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Do you know what model the ice trike is, and what's the size of the back wheel?
> 
> Any chance of a couple more photos please.



Hi Kestevan, I will be seeing it on Sunday PM and will update description then.
I think It looks like a 26" from the photos I was sent and definitely has rear suspension.


----------



## Kestevan (4 Dec 2020)

Cool, I'm definitely interested assuming it's a 26" sprint (which is what it appears to be).


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Dec 2020)

That Ice trike looks the bee's knees!


----------



## Mr Magoo (5 Dec 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Do you know what model the ice trike is, and what's the size of the back wheel?
> 
> Any chance of a couple more photos please.


The rear wheel is 20" (406) because its fitted with a Triker tyre and the model is a Sprint (8" seat bottom height ) and the rear mech is very low slung so not ideal for off road when compared to a 26" rear wheel version The Adventure seat bottom height is 12" 
Hope that takes the mystery out about whats what


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (5 Dec 2020)

That Newton trike looks fantastic. I think you are seriously under pricing it. If it wasn’t for Covid I buy it immediately. Fortunately for domestic relations I live at the other end of the country. 😁. I’d try the Tricycle Association to advertise it.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 Dec 2020)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> That Newton trike looks fantastic. I think you are seriously under pricing it. If it wasn’t for Covid I buy it immediately. Fortunately for domestic relations I live at the other end of the country. 😁. I’d try the Tricycle Association to advertise it.


It does look fun - I know it would be an expensive purchase new, but it is very niche and am not sure of what demand there might be. One sold on eBay earlier this year for just short of £700 - hence price on this one.
If there is no interest via this forum it will go on eBay and will see what it makes.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Dec 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Cool, I'm definitely interested assuming it's a 26" sprint (which is what it appears to be).


As correctly identified by @Mr Magoo, the ICE is a 20/20 model not 20/26. 
A sale has now been agreed on this.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Dec 2020)

So, we have a sale agreed on the ICE and I will be listing the Newton on eBay shortly.


----------



## jc10jon (12 Dec 2020)

Mr Magoo said:


> The rear wheel is 20" (406) because its fitted with a Triker tyre and the model is a Sprint (8" seat bottom height ) and the rear mech is very low slung so not ideal for off road when compared to a 26" rear wheel version The Adventure seat bottom height is 12"
> Hope that takes the mystery out about whats what


Hi interested. In the Newton can you PM me please as strugkingvwithn this site
*Mod Note:*
@jc10jon welcome to CC 
As a new member you can't send PMs until you make a few more posts.
You can receive PMs, though.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Dec 2020)

jc10jon said:


> Hi interested. In the Newton can you PM me please as strugkingvwithn this site
> *Mod Note:*
> @jc10jon welcome to CC
> As a new member you can't send PMs until you make a few more posts.
> You can receive PMs, though.



Hi, PM sent - hopefully that will enable you to reply.

A


----------

